# newbee



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,
im very interested in becoming a mouse breeder, but i am currently trying to understand genetics, so i thought i would join this forum so i would get some help.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome .... where are you from


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello mousefan.
Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in upstate NY ab out an hour away from Canada, NH and VT.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome mousefan.


----------



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome!

I'm also still muddling through genetics. It's going a lot slower than I'd originally hoped though *sigh* maybe I'm just dense. Hope you have better luck than me lol!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! I am fairly well versed in basic mouse genetics, feel free to PM me questions. I can also suggest some books (both print & online) to help you learn about mouse genetics and varieties.


----------

